# Arrghhhhhh!!!!!!



## Puck it (Dec 4, 2012)

I need some snow!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Dec 4, 2012)

yarrrrr


----------



## Abubob (Dec 4, 2012)

Mmmmmmaybe Dec 9th?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Hope its for all the North east.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2012)

The only upside right now is that the resorts that made a bunch of snow the last couple of weeks are having a little rest to let the snowmaking ponds refill a bit before the next major assault   Other than that spin on it, this weather sucks!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 4, 2012)

drjeff said:


> The only upside right now is that the resorts that made a bunch of snow the last couple of weeks are having a little rest to let the snowmaking ponds refill a bit before the next major assault   Other than that spin on it, this weather sucks!!



That is sugarcoating the hell out of the situation lol


----------



## marcski (Dec 4, 2012)

You know what sucks....is that its pretty dry all over the country..not just around the Northeast.  Other than that huge dump, Utah got about 3 weeks ago....its been pretty dry of late.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 4, 2012)

and Mt. Shasta! 218 inches....Share some of that Dammit!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't complain. It snowed. You gotta go get it if you want it.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 4, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I can't complain. It snowed. You gotta go get it if you want it.



Agreed. I ski powder last week and am one happy camper!

More will come!


----------



## Edd (Dec 5, 2012)

I spent Sunday and Monday night in the North Conway area and it rained pretty damn steady on Sunday night. It was brutal listening to it on the roof and thinking about lost terrain.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 5, 2012)

Edd said:


> I spent Sunday and Monday night in the North Conway area and it rained pretty damn steady on Sunday night. It was brutal listening to it on the roof and thinking about lost terrain.


And all I see for the coming weekend..is @#$%^%&**&*&^^%$#%^!!!!! rain..getting real pissed..sick of this..


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 5, 2012)

This weather SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!:uzi:


----------



## Puck it (Dec 5, 2012)

Not wasting the gas this week.  I will comp the time that I am losing since I am max'ed out on PPL for another time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Josh from Mad River Glen weather blog says West should be getting some snow, so maybe book cheap hotel in SLC for X mas week.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Stowe weather looking good.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 5, 2012)

I hate to say it, but it's beginning to look a lot like last season. :sad: Tied a record high in Binghamton, NY yesterday, 65. Syracuse broke their record high, 70. 70 f'n degrees in December, WTF! :angry: I don't want to be grumpy all Winter while everyone else is happy, it's supposed to be the other way around. If we have a repeat of last year, I think my local molehill is doomed, they're in chapter 11 now.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 5, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> This weather SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!:uzi:


If I wasn't going to Whistler end of jan I might be tempted to head west..I still might but a week there can add up..but then again every weekend I don't go upstate due to crappy weather can add to the ski fund as well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

kingslug said:


> If I wasn't going to Whistler end of jan I might be tempted to head west..I still might but a week there can add up..but then again every weekend I don't go upstate due to crappy weather can add to the ski fund as well.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 5, 2012)

Thought cold temps where coming??? NOAA is showing 30 degree lows for the weekend at Hunter WTF...and freezing rain...late start..hopefully late finish for the season...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Snowing at Mount Snow currently.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 5, 2012)

Freezing rain for the weekend..great..


----------



## weezerdog (Dec 5, 2012)

For what it's worth, I don't think the west is doing that well either. All of my friends in CO are complaining about the lack of snow. Tahoe got rained on all weekend when the forecast called for snow.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 5, 2012)

Global warmings! cha, cha, chachacha
Global warmings! cha, cha, chachacha
Global warmings! cha, cha, chachacha
Global warmings! cha, cha, chachacha

(i need to get out and ski)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 5, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Global warmings! cha, cha, chachacha
> Global warmings! cha, cha, chachacha
> Global warmings! cha, cha, chachacha
> Global warmings! cha, cha, chachacha
> ...



Go to Europe, they dont have Global Warming there (though they might have that "coming Ice Age" thing Climatologists talked about in the 1970s).

http://gulfnews.com/pictures/news/cold-weather-sweeps-across-europe-1.1113810


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 5, 2012)

...je suppose que oui :???:


----------

